# Cubase 10.0.20 released



## AllanH (Apr 18, 2019)

https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=283&t=158518

The release notes indices lots of good improvements, not just bug fixes.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 18, 2019)

AllanH said:


> https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=283&t=158518
> 
> The release notes indices lots of good improvements, not just bug fixes.



And for those of us long suffering souls - after many years, CAN13024 is fixed! Multi out Track Archives and Disabled Tracks now work reliably.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Apr 18, 2019)

Great news - thanks for the heads up.


EDIT: on large orch templates does 10 close without having to completely close it in the task mgr? (W7)


----------



## jneebz (Apr 18, 2019)

Link to Version History PDF:

http://download.steinberg.net/downl...10/10.0.20/Cubase_10.0.20_Version_History.pdf


----------



## benmrx (Apr 18, 2019)

Guy Rowland said:


> And for those of us long suffering souls - after many years, CAN13024 is fixed! Multi out Track Archives and Disabled Tracks now work reliably.


What the what?!?! You can confirm this is 100% reliable now? If so that's a HUGE deal!!!!

Another nice touch, and something that always irked me as missing (coming from PT) is this:


> Vertically zoom in/out on waveform The waveform zoom sliders in the Project Window, Sample Editor and Part Editor can now be operated via key commands. Dedicated zoom commands have been added to the Edit > Zoom menu and have the default assignment ALT/Option+G and ALT/Option+H. You can change the assignment in Edit > Key Commands... > Zoom.



My only hope is that there's a command to 'reset' the waveforms back to their standard/default size. Hopefully all these new features make it into Nuendo 10..., cause I don't have Cubase anymore!!


----------



## jneebz (Apr 18, 2019)

Guy Rowland said:


> And for those of us long suffering souls - after many years, CAN13024 is fixed! Multi out Track Archives and Disabled Tracks now work reliably.


Thanks for all your work getting the Steinberg folks to take notice!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 18, 2019)

benmrx said:


> What the what?!?! You can confirm this is 100% reliable now? If so that's a HUGE deal!!!!



I've been using the 10.0.20 beta for quite a few weeks now. I've moved my VE Pro stuff to Racks, but still use Instrument multi-outs disabled in the projects for synths, beats etc. It's been rock solid for me, no issues at all. I did a bunch of stress tests initially and couldn't break it when creating new archives or disabled tracks, only existing ones sometimes caused a problem.

The only issue I have found is related but different, sometimes VST3 midi ports seem to get scrambled, all defaulting to port 1. I think this is another old bug, but I've always found it even harder to reproduce than CAN13042 - if anyone has any ideas, do flag them up! Truth is that this is now out of my workflow on Track Archives / Disabled Tracks so I likely won't be able to track this one down very easily on my own

(and thanks jneebz)


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Apr 18, 2019)

Guy Rowland said:


> I've been using the 10.0.20 beta for quite a few weeks now. I've moved my VE Pro stuff to Racks, but still use Instrument multi-outs disabled in the projects for synths, beats etc. It's been rock solid for me, no issues at all. I did a bunch of stress tests initially and couldn't break it when creating new archives or disabled tracks, only existing ones sometimes caused a problem.
> 
> The only issue I have found is related but different, sometimes VST3 midi ports seem to get scrambled, all defaulting to port 1. I think this is another old bug, but I've always found it even harder to reproduce than CAN13042 - if anyone has any ideas, do flag them up! Truth is that this is now out of my workflow on Track Archives / Disabled Tracks so I likely won't be able to track this one down very easily on my own
> 
> (and thanks jneebz)



Fantastic news ! I'll finally update to Cubase 10 then


----------



## jaketanner (Apr 18, 2019)

benmrx said:


> What the what?!?! You can confirm this is 100% reliable now? If so that's a HUGE deal!!!!
> 
> Another nice touch, and something that always irked me as missing (coming from PT) is this:
> 
> ...



I am in desperate need of your help..lol. I am switching to Cubase 10, (have already), JUST for scoring work, and not mixing. SO I too come from PT, and it's mind boggling to me, that there are the simplest routing features missing. So what I want to do is simply record my VST instrument track, to a stereo audio track. I do not wish to render in place, or any other thing that's offline...I want to physically route the outs of one track to the ins of another just like we do in PT...it's like the simplest thing in the world. How does this not exist in a program so advanced for MIDI? Please...help. LOL

I did however, try the render in place, and it does not render the correct mixer volume I have the VST set to..I am pre-mixing my levels as MIDI, and want to simply transfer the MIDI to audio...also so I can further mix it and then export the mix with the video that I have scored...apparently, this TOO is missing from Cubase 10 Pro.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## jaketanner (Apr 18, 2019)

I just upgraded to 10.0.15 like 2 days ago...I do not see .20 out? Is it available today?


----------



## benmrx (Apr 18, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> I am in desperate need of your help..lol. I am switching to Cubase 10, (have already), JUST for scoring work, and not mixing. SO I too come from PT, and it's mind boggling to me, that there are the simplest routing features missing. So what I want to do is simply record my VST instrument track, to a stereo audio track. I do not wish to render in place, or any other thing that's offline...I want to physically route the outs of one track to the ins of another just like we do in PT...it's like the simplest thing in the world. How does this not exist in a program so advanced for MIDI? Please...help. LOL
> 
> I did however, try the render in place, and it does not render the correct mixer volume I have the VST set to..I am pre-mixing my levels as MIDI, and want to simply transfer the MIDI to audio...also so I can further mix it and then export the mix with the video that I have scored...apparently, this TOO is missing from Cubase 10 Pro.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



Yeah..., Cubase is kinda wonky in this regard. I'm at work right now.. so only in front of PT, so bare with me as this comes from memory. You want to open your 'VST Connections' window (I think that's what it's called) and create a new path, almost as if you were going to create a new output for routing audio out of your interface, but instead of choosing any physical outputs, you just leave it blank (or maybe it gets set to 'none'). Then in Cubase you can route your VST out of that path, and then create a new audio track and set it's input to be that same path. 

FWIW, as someone that works all day in PT every day, and only in Cubase for scoring/music/heavy MIDI work is that Cubase/Nuendo is NOT set up to be 'fast' right out of the gate. It's 100% dependent on you creating your own templates, quick keys, macros, etc. for tasks that are specific to your workflow. PT is like a tank..., everyones system is basically the same. Cubase/Nuendo is like a sports car that needs to be customized to your specific needs.


----------



## Tatu (Apr 19, 2019)

Spitfire's HZ Strings stopped working; Failed to load patch on all sections.
Anyone else having issues with either HZS, or other instruments ft. Spitfires player?

EDIT: Spitfire Audio app's repair -function got it back up and running!
EDIT2: Serious lag on both HZS's UI and Cubase introduced, when opening UI for HZS.


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Apr 19, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> I am in desperate need of your help..lol. I am switching to Cubase 10, (have already), JUST for scoring work, and not mixing. SO I too come from PT, and it's mind boggling to me, that there are the simplest routing features missing. So what I want to do is simply record my VST instrument track, to a stereo audio track. I do not wish to render in place, or any other thing that's offline...I want to physically route the outs of one track to the ins of another just like we do in PT...it's like the simplest thing in the world. How does this not exist in a program so advanced for MIDI? Please...help. LOL
> 
> I did however, try the render in place, and it does not render the correct mixer volume I have the VST set to..I am pre-mixing my levels as MIDI, and want to simply transfer the MIDI to audio...also so I can further mix it and then export the mix with the video that I have scored...apparently, this TOO is missing from Cubase 10 Pro.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


I do this via group tracks. It’s an unnecessary complication but you can set the input from audio tracks from every group track. I can print all my midi instruments via group tracks to audio tracks. But you have to route the output of the midi instrument to a group track and this one can be recorded by an audio track. Why it is not possible to record an instrument or rack midi output directly to an audio track is beyond me. Should certainly be possible and not a big deal to programm for the steinberg team.


----------



## greggybud (Apr 20, 2019)

jneebz said:


> Thanks for all your work getting the Steinberg folks to take notice!


If Guy hadn't put in the effort this wouldn't have happened guaranteed.

Sometimes it's how bad you want something, and in this case I think fellow beta testers had simply given up on this for whatever reasons. I remember reading one of Guys older posts in the Cubase public forum, then last summer restlessly testing a fix, and thought it was fixed for the release of C10. It turned out we were addressing similar but ultimately different problems...his much more deep. The fix wasn't even scheduled this soon so thanks Steinberg. Thanks to Guy and Kavinsky for clear step-by-step repros, and Guys perseverance.

Edit: The color issues have been improved. Also the option to give the color a name.


----------



## AllanH (Apr 20, 2019)

So far so good! I've run a few projects through 10.0.20 and worked for three hours on both old and new projects. Seems very stable.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Apr 21, 2019)

Had it crash four times on two different Macs whilst changing Fabfilter FX inserts to create thumbnails....


----------



## mscp (Apr 21, 2019)

I wish Steinberg could code a way to fire off a message somehow warning “plugin has been terminated due to (reason)” instead of just forcing Cubase to crash. It’s 2019 right?


----------



## colony nofi (Apr 21, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> I am in desperate need of your help..lol. I am switching to Cubase 10, (have already), JUST for scoring work, and not mixing. SO I too come from PT, and it's mind boggling to me, that there are the simplest routing features missing. So what I want to do is simply record my VST instrument track, to a stereo audio track. I do not wish to render in place, or any other thing that's offline...I want to physically route the outs of one track to the ins of another just like we do in PT...it's like the simplest thing in the world. How does this not exist in a program so advanced for MIDI? Please...help. LOL
> 
> I did however, try the render in place, and it does not render the correct mixer volume I have the VST set to..I am pre-mixing my levels as MIDI, and want to simply transfer the MIDI to audio...also so I can further mix it and then export the mix with the video that I have scored...apparently, this TOO is missing from Cubase 10 Pro.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



So others have given great responses as to how to do it in Nuendo. I personally do it using a group just because that used to be the old way of doing it. I've also been known to do it thru my sound card - though that's certainly not any easier (but works all the same!). Many ways to skin a cat and all that.
I guess a piece of advice I could offer is to be open to slightly different workflows to achieve the same thing. In many many cases things are different in cubase/nuendo vs protools but the outcome can be the same. Some are quicker in PT, others in cubase. I know a lot of time and effort is put in from the SB side of things to make things logically consistent to the paradigms of the program; this can be something that trips up PT guys but once you get your head around it, most things settle into workflows that feel ok.

However - I did want to ask about your render in place issue. There is no reason I can see as to why this isn't working for you. In Nuendo at least, there is a render in place menu that asks how you want the render in place to work. Ie : JUST the output from the VSTI, or using the channel settings (including channel volume / inserts etc) or using the entire signal chain including sends, groups, master channels etc. I'm wondering what use scenarios there are where this doesn't work? Could you provide a step by step repro on what you are doing / what the unexpected result is and I can try my best to point you in the right direction (or indeed maybe you've found a hole in the SB way of doing things.). I've delivered stems for a number of features using render in place without any issues at all, though this might be a very different use case to yours.

I personally do not see any difference in recording the output of a VSTi to an audio track and the current implementation of render in place other than workflow / keypresses. The results to me are identical. I figure I'm missing something.


----------



## jaketanner (Apr 22, 2019)

colony nofi said:


> So others have given great responses as to how to do it in Nuendo. I personally do it using a group just because that used to be the old way of doing it. I've also been known to do it thru my sound card - though that's certainly not any easier (but works all the same!). Many ways to skin a cat and all that.
> I guess a piece of advice I could offer is to be open to slightly different workflows to achieve the same thing. In many many cases things are different in cubase/nuendo vs protools but the outcome can be the same. Some are quicker in PT, others in cubase. I know a lot of time and effort is put in from the SB side of things to make things logically consistent to the paradigms of the program; this can be something that trips up PT guys but once you get your head around it, most things settle into workflows that feel ok.
> 
> However - I did want to ask about your render in place issue. There is no reason I can see as to why this isn't working for you. In Nuendo at least, there is a render in place menu that asks how you want the render in place to work. Ie : JUST the output from the VSTI, or using the channel settings (including channel volume / inserts etc) or using the entire signal chain including sends, groups, master channels etc. I'm wondering what use scenarios there are where this doesn't work? Could you provide a step by step repro on what you are doing / what the unexpected result is and I can try my best to point you in the right direction (or indeed maybe you've found a hole in the SB way of doing things.). I've delivered stems for a number of features using render in place without any issues at all, though this might be a very different use case to yours.
> ...




Thank you for your reply. I have managed to send the VSTis to a group, then the group to an Audio channel to record internally. That worked, and it's not a big deal to set up really. Just wish that audio was passed through various different buses and sends as in PT...but no big deal, since I am not going to mix in Cubase really..it's just for composing and rendering the audio so that I can mix in PT, than bounce out with video.

As for the render in place...so I had it set to DRY, and apparently, it didn't recognize the mixer volume...once I set it to Channel settings, the volume and automation worked..the issue then became, that I got double automation. So it recorded the automation from the mixer, THEN, it gave me the same volume automation on the rendered audio...I had to then set it yet again to not separate, and used the "As one Event" option and I think it worked then. 

I'll get used to it...Side note, I do love that I can create my own colors


----------



## shomynik (Apr 23, 2019)

jaketanner said:


> As for the render in place...so I had it set to DRY, and apparently, it didn't recognize the mixer volume...once I set it to Channel settings, the volume and automation worked..the issue then became, that I got double automation. So it recorded the automation from the mixer, THEN, it gave me the same volume automation on the rendered audio...I had to then set it yet again to not separate, and used the "As one Event" option and I think it worked then.



Yeah, that's something wrong on your end as render in place shouldn't behave like that. Maybe try trashing prefs and try again? The DRY setting should transfer everything(plugs, automations, etc...), but with other options you should get your fader on 0, no automation transfer.


----------



## shomynik (Apr 27, 2019)

Hm, I'm getting some weird freezes with a bunch of multi-out instr.tracks disabled. I just disabled them in my existent template and when I stop playback, there is a freeze for a 2-3 sec, so everything stops and only after those 2-3 sec the reverb tails are heard. Also, often there is a delay for a playback start. There is no such a behavior when I return all those tracks in enabled state. 

Anyone have these issues?


----------



## mscp (Apr 27, 2019)

shomynik said:


> Hm, I'm getting some weird freezes with a bunch of multi-out instr.tracks disabled. I just disabled them in my existent template and when I stop playback, there is a freeze for a 2-3 sec, so everything stops and only after those 2-3 sec the reverb tails are heard. Also, often there is a delay for a playback start. There is no such a behavior when I return all those tracks in enabled state.
> 
> Anyone have these issues?



Yeah. Some VSTS are acting erratically with Cubase 10.0.20.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Apr 27, 2019)

Phil81 said:


> Yeah. Some VSTS are acting erratically with Cubase 10.0.20.



I've stayed at 8.4 and like it just fine, thank you!


----------



## mscp (Apr 27, 2019)

Parsifal666 said:


> I've stayed at 8.4 and like it just fine, thank you!



Either Steinberg or the VST manufacturers will soon release patches for their software anyway - so I’m ok. I do however feel the need to start applying the same philosophy I use when purchasing gear in the software realm as well - to always buy the previous generation versions of everything to achieve maximum reliability.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Apr 27, 2019)

Phil81 said:


> Either Steinberg or the VST manufacturers will soon release patches for their software anyway - so I’m ok. I do however feel the need to start applying the same philosophy I use when purchasing gear in the software realm as well - to always buy the previous generation versions of everything to achieve maximum reliability.



I've heard some folk say that of Windows...there are people still happy with 7.


----------



## richardt4520 (Apr 27, 2019)

Parsifal666 said:


> I've heard some folk say that of Windows...there are people still happy with 7.


Still on Win 7 for my DAW. Lower resources and faster boot times on this old i7 2600k system than I get on my $3000 Lenovo X1. Go figure. Lol


----------



## mscp (Apr 27, 2019)

richardt4520 said:


> Still on Win 7 for my DAW. Lower resources and faster boot times on this old i7 2600k system than I get on my $3000 Lenovo X1. Go figure. Lol



I'm having quite an ok experience with W10, but then again, I'm on a i9 9900k system.


----------



## richardt4520 (Apr 27, 2019)

Phil81 said:


> I'm having quite an ok experience with W10, but then again, I'm on a i9 9900k system.


I've got Win10 on most of my pcs. Nothing wrong with it but it'd be nice to have the option to install without all the junk apps and services MS installs by default. Since they've switched to a service model, that's not likely to happen. I am jealous of your system though! Nice!


----------



## mscp (Apr 27, 2019)

richardt4520 said:


> I've got Win10 on most of my pcs. Nothing wrong with it but it'd be nice to have the option to install without all the junk apps and services MS installs by default. Since they've switched to a service model, that's not likely to happen. I am jealous of your system though! Nice!



If this helps: https://www.laptopmag.com/articles/how-to-reinstall-windows-10-without-bloatware

I also wonder if anyone has W10 Enterprise in the studio to see if it is a good investment or not.


----------



## richardt4520 (Apr 27, 2019)

Phil81 said:


> If this helps: https://www.laptopmag.com/articles/how-to-reinstall-windows-10-without-bloatware
> 
> I also wonder if anyone has W10 Enterprise in the studio to see if it is a good investment or not.


Thanks for the info! I'll be upgrading this year so that will come in handy


----------



## Parsifal666 (Apr 27, 2019)

Windows 9, Dell Inspiron, 32 gig RAM, 1 TB. Been with Dell for over twelve years now. They finally fixed that awful fan problem.


----------



## richardt4520 (Apr 27, 2019)

32GB is all the memory I'm running in my DAW as well and I'm not running into much of a bottleneck on Win7 with it either, surprisingly. As they say, if it works......


----------



## Parsifal666 (Apr 28, 2019)

richardt4520 said:


> if it works......



"...don't fix it!"


----------



## AllanH (Apr 28, 2019)

Phil81 said:


> If this helps: https://www.laptopmag.com/articles/how-to-reinstall-windows-10-without-bloatware
> 
> I also wonder if anyone has W10 Enterprise in the studio to see if it is a good investment or not.



The best we can do as individuals it to get W10 Pro. 

Windows Enterprise, from my experience, requires an enterprise license, SA, etc. Much of the "bloat" gets removed as part of providing the appropriate SCCM image. For instance, you can choose to exclude Edge as part of your image. This is helpful, but requires substantial skills.


----------



## MarcusD (May 2, 2019)

Just incase it happens to anyone else... The patch didn't install to the default location as normal (for some reason) and placed patch contents outside the root folder. Which caused all kinds of issues with Cubase. If you get error codes or VSTs not showing up after patching, check that the patch hasn't been placed outside the root. If so just move the contents back into to root and replace when prompted.


----------



## resonate (May 22, 2019)

Guy Rowland said:


> And for those of us long suffering souls - after many years, CAN13024 is fixed! Multi out Track Archives and Disabled Tracks now work reliably.



I just tried Cubase 10.0.20 after a looong break. What still doesnt work for me, is Quick controls do not respond after :

1) setting up quick controls for a track, vi instrument for example
2) disabling a track
3) saving and closing
4) on project reload, re enabling the track welcomes us with quick controls for that track not responding as it was set up.

Am I missing anything? Does anyone use quick controls and track enable/disable together?

p.s. This is on a Mac, OS is Sierra 10.12.6


----------



## Mandaman (Jul 6, 2019)

resonate said:


> I just tried Cubase 10.0.20 after a looong break. What still doesnt work for me, is Quick controls



I'm a fan of track quick controls and use them on all my MIDI/instrument tracks, so this is bad news. Anybody else having problems with this?


----------



## resonate (Jul 19, 2019)

Mandaman said:


> I'm a fan of track quick controls and use them on all my MIDI/instrument tracks, so this is bad news. Anybody else having problems with this?



It is not working properly. Check for yourself.


----------

